# Which Manning are you rooting for?



## Chris (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm going with Peyton, just because Eli is a punk.

3-0 Colts right now, yay Vinatieri kicking field goals.


----------



## telecaster90 (Sep 10, 2006)

Pfft, screw that for half an hour, the new family guy is on.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm saying neither. Pfft. Fuck 'em both. 

I'm a Steelers fan, even if our guy is a dipshit who almost kills himself.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm saying neither. Pfft. Fuck 'em both.
> 
> I'm a Steelers fan, even if our guy is a dipshit who almost kills himself.



A Steelers fan!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> A Steelers fan!!


Lifelong, brother.

I did that just so we can see Steelers again.


----------



## Leon (Sep 11, 2006)

did the Earth happen to open up, swallowing whole BOTH Mannings?

that's what i was rooting for.


----------



## Vince (Sep 11, 2006)

Leon said:


> did the Earth happen to open up, swallowing whole BOTH Mannings?
> 
> that's what i was rooting for.



+1


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2006)

Archie.


----------

